

Reminder: HN Munich Meetup IV - 9 Aug 2012 19:00 Hirschgarten  - HSO
https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/ccrupkvmugcksn6h03eg7fi2244/113891941847169025385

======
henningpeters
great, will be there...

~~~
imaginator
+1. Really looking forward to it.

